
Images of coronavirus forming tentacles in cells may help identify treatments - _Microft
https://eu.lansingstatejournal.com/story/news/health/2020/06/26/coronavirus-grows-tentacles-inside-cells-providing-clue-treatment/3265085001/
======
pvaldes
It looks alien, but in reality looks like a standard image of cytoskeleton, a
normal part of any cell that is revealed when you use the appropriate dye
techniques. Most of the time we forget that there is a the spiderweb system of
tubulin rods supporting the cells.

... So I'm [temptatively] sceptic at this moment. Maybe the viruses spread
using the tubulin roads, but this does not mean that had created it. Those
spikes could be an artifact by the dye process of course.

